# UKM Fantasy Football League 2012/2013



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

This is now up and running again!

Go to:

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb.html

Register your team and join the league: 128981-38793


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes! Cheers


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

In!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Also In! Billy Sharp will tear you all apart!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks mate


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet, defo joining up for this!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bump!!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Just joined the Telegraph one, it has prizes and is free this year


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Get in on this people.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

in........


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Done.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone spotted any bargain players... or you keeping it a secret


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm in too, finally remembered to do my team.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Can some board sponsors provide prizes?

Or are they all stingy bastards.... :innocent:

Now in. Gonna win. You're all gonna spin. Put your teams in the bin.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

vtec_yo - what honda you got?

Sorry off topic...

Prizes would be cool.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

on other forums where i have made the league, board sponsors have put in £100 of supps for the winner and prizes for 2nd and 3rd.

Its over at TM but 100 post minimum to stop ringers 

Would be great if UKM could follow suit


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

It's saying not valid league code when I type the thing in. Anybody??? :confused1:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

in it to win it!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

a board sponsor should sponsor even if it is like £50 worth of supps, its only once a year not like they will have to hand out prizes every month or something


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im IN!! Gonna register a team just now


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

baggsy said:


> anyone spotted any bargain players... or you keeping it a secret


Pavel Pogrebnyak. Played 12 games for Fulham last year and 6 goals, several assists too. If he can pull the same at reading he'd be a bargain.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Its not working, the codes say it is invalid.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Will have to join this when I get home! I've only ever done fantasy football on sky, I presume this will be the same format?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

J H said:


> Will have to join this when I get home! I've only ever done fantasy football on sky, I presume this will be the same format?


yeh more or less, this one is prob the best one though


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Ahh right, good stuff. Sky took forever to update the system with all the points, so hopefully this one is a lot better


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

This one is alot better than SKY, points are put on as the games are played out and then finalised at the end of the game week, you can make one transfer per week and choose substitutes and captain etc etc.

Anyway, I'm in Team Name: *[email protected] Her Donetsk*


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im in!

Team is Rizzle Kicks

Game on!!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

All over this!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

by gameweek 10 i will be clear


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

B.Johnson said:


> It's saying not valid league code when I type the thing in. Anybody??? :confused1:


Check there isnt a space at the code this happened to me.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah there could be a space at the end thats what happened to me as well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Im in Sambuca allstars


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm in,got a fairly cr4ppy team at the moment though, will change it around next couple of days before the deadline.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

3 - 4 - 3 for me!


----------



## Waynoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Im in cheers lads


----------



## Joebrah (Aug 10, 2012)

Gonna get me in this, stupid competitive streak


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom im in!!!! Can't wait til sat!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no new entries after friday!!! nearly time!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> no new entries after friday!!! nearly time!!


Gonna be epic!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Hero status for the bump! Im in


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

You lads will get mulllered :laugh: you boys will be playing for 2nd spot downwards as 1st is mine very confident


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

baggsy said:


> You lads will get mulllered :laugh: you boys will be playing for 2nd spot downwards as 1st is mine very confident


No hope,

Might Just Do It, have this in the bag!!! lol

give us a early sneak peak into your team?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

alexyZZZ said:


> No hope,
> 
> Might Just Do It, have this in the bag!!! lol
> 
> give us a early sneak peak into your team?


no peak you can look after gameweek 1 lol, i have played this 5 seasons in a row never finished below 20,000 overall my highest being under 1,000 overall, so im pretty consistent. My advice is look at fixtures a few teams have some nice games at the start. Also if you look at % selected by teams alot have picked shawcross have they seen stokes opening fixtures they are tough, with teams like stoke you want them to get clean sheets on there home games as away chances are they will concede and there home games are tough, i will be bringing in 1 or 2 stoke players gameeweek 9 as thats when there fixtures get easier with home games etc


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bump, just so i remember to register a team later, should be fun this


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

FC Gash all signed up and ready to go. Good luck guys :thumb:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just found an absolute bargain midfielder 4.5m :thumb:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

finalised my team, its looking pretty solid all around, by gameweek 10 it will be completely different though only 3-4 main players will remain rest wil go in and out


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess pretty much everyone will have joe hart in goals?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

almost forgot about this

my almighty team is in:thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I guess pretty much everyone will have joe hart in goals?


nope. i have a hidden gem


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> I guess pretty much everyone will have joe hart in goals?


No way at that price


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

A Hidden gem lol ive a feeling we may have the same keeper here lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Am now in, I do feel the need to warn you though, I am fcuking good at this.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Mines in. Should be interesting.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm gonna not do well.

Then when I win. Mega gloat.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Late entry here


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am in


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

in. team name is top of the table so i expect to be killing it


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

late entry here as well


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I got up early,switched the laptop on and after hours of fiddling.................................................I decided to finally switch off pornhub and concentrate on my football team. I now have one I am happy with.

P.S: I might have been kicked out by then because every 15 minutes that go by I pretend I'm the talking clock in her ear and tell the ball and chain how long is left before the start of the premiership.Anybody near Notts that wants a lodger for a few days? :beer: on me


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

we have alot of teams this year 48 normally we have about half, so should be extra good this year, shame a board sponsor is not sponsoring the winner

Had 19 points on my subs bench today :cursing:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Dowie said:


> Nothing worse mate, happened to me loads of times :thumb:


 i have some big guns playing tomorrow hope they deliver some points


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

what a sh1t start to the season,both for Liverpool who I support and myself,lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Second place after day one, with players to hopefully add points today too... looking good so far


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Thread stickied... might un sticky it if my team starts to fall down the table too fast though :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Top of the table. Get in 

TBH we do a fantasy league in work and I usually do well. Luckily we do the sun's version where you pick a team and then can only change it in the transfer windows. Much easier as I can pick my team and leave it for a while rather than fiddle every week.

Aguero's just gone off injured so that's ****ed me off.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Top of the table. Get in
> 
> TBH we do a fantasy league in work and I usually do well. Luckily we do the sun's version where you pick a team and then can only change it in the transfer windows. Much easier as I can pick my team and leave it for a while rather than fiddle every week.
> 
> Aguero's just gone off injured so that's ****ed me off.


Am normally good at them but haven't done a ff team for years. There was a champions league fantasy football thing years back that i made a team up for but forgot to enter... top prize was all expenses trip to the final and spending money, top two runners up got free all expenses paid trip to see their fav premier league team play in any home match, night in hotel and chance to meet the team... by the end of the season i would have beaten the guy in 3rd place with the points for team i picked, was gutted. Was the year AC milan won against barca, and the other two semi finalist teams were monaco and porto... had three players from each team in my squad... was kind of half smug about it and half p!ssed off, lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am normally good at them but haven't done a ff team for years. There was a champions league fantasy football thing years back that i made a team up for but forgot to enter... top prize was all expenses trip to the final and spending money, top two runners up got free all expenses paid trip to see their fav premier league team play in any home match, night in hotel and chance to meet the team... by the end of the season i would have beaten the guy in 3rd place with the points for team i picked, was gutted. Was the year AC milan won against barca, and the other two semi finalist teams were monaco and porto... had three players from each team in my squad... was kind of half smug about it and half p!ssed off, lol.


Ouch. I would have been tempted to break something.

Could have been worse. You could have been that guy that was next inline for the euromillions winning ticket.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i love you hazard!! 18 points from him and prob 3 bonus to come + double bubble as hes my captain

augerro....faaark....injured


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Got off to an okay start with some players to come esp torres as captain hoping for him to get on the scoresheet vs reading home. Plan is to aim for 60 points each gameweek so by gameweek 5 if i be on around 300 points i will be happy and chances are you wil be near the top of this league and pretty high position overall......


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Ouch. I would have been tempted to break something.
> 
> Could have been worse. You could have been that guy that was next inline for the euromillions winning ticket.


I think I sat in slump sulking when I looked at the final points standings and was totally unapproachable for 48 hours, lol. Have never done an official prem one before so looking forward to seeing how this one pans out.



Incredible Bulk said:


> i love you hazard!! 18 points from him and prob 3 bonus to come + double bubble as hes my captain
> 
> augerro....faaark....injured


I think he'll bag a lot of points this season... he was the one pick I didn't make that I had some regret about. Got Augerro too but he's on my bench... just had an instinct he'll be a slow starter this season... injured now though so gotta hope my other forwards don't get broken.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Dowie said:


> I dropped hazard before the deadline yesterday coz i didn't think he'd settle straight away :cursing:
> 
> Aguero goes off and i had torres as captain.....
> 
> Not a good week for me.


torres still has reading at home im sure he will score atleast 1 or assist 1 so thats some more points there...im hoping anyway as hes my capt lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

****ed off as i had dyer in my team, took him out for allen.... dyer scores a brace...FFS


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ****ed off as i had dyer in my team, took him out for allen.... dyer scores a brace...FFS


i had that cvnt as my first sub and he is not going to be used as all my other players have played, also had williams on subs thats a juicy 23 points, i thought qpr would win, had these swans boys for there home games they better do some damage in there up coming home games


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I hastily threw a team together on Saturday morning, so if it's still possible I may as well join the league here.

At least fantasy football creates a bit of interest for those of us who only have minimal interest in the long drawn out Premiership season.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I'm in, won my works FF league for the past two years so hopefully you guys will put up more of a fight


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

Wsf head to head league code. 918340-412259


----------



## UKNEWTS (May 14, 2012)

done


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i hope michu gets sent off :laugh: nearly 200,000 gameweek transfer's and encounting, i would have drafted him in myself already have 3 swans boys, 5 of the next 7 games at home and no big teams could be points galore


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dropped hazard instead of Mata by accident. Ohhhhhhhh


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Michu is at it again 1 goal and assist already the fvker


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

My midfield is shocking need to play the wildcard and transfer some new players in,


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a silly cent. Accidently transfered hazard instead of mata. D!ckwad!!!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive took Hazard as well


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Top of all leagues and top 5k in country, best start to a game season ever!

Hazard, you lil beauty!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Top of all leagues and top 5k in country, best start to a game season ever!
> 
> Hazard, you lil beauty!!


not far behind and i have my wildcard


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If i join now will the points my team already has count or would i start on 0? just noticed this thread.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

try it and see!!!

as a side note, out of 2,500,000 players... i'm in the top 300


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> try it and see!!!
> 
> as a side note, out of 2,500,000 players... i'm in the top 300


You have got off to an absolute flyer, good job its a marathon and not a sprint, i will hit back for sure


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

kingdale said:


> If i join now will the points my team already has count or would i start on 0? just noticed this thread.


They should still count


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Says the code aint valid?


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

ive asked to join


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Bump

There are lots of entries this year over 50 i think, how have you guys fared happy with your starts? Or have guy's give in already....

My aim after gameweek 10 was to be on 600 points, currently gameweek 7 on 417 points so just about on target, so happy with my start


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ive had a **** start and what makes it worse is my team nameh34r: but the lads have given their heads a wobble and im moving up the table. cant believe i had that arm swinging bellpiece fellaini on the subs bench after the other week


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I was hoping for 50 points a week and I am currently bang on target, I could do with playing my wildcard as I have an awesome front 3 but the rest of the team are so so. There are 31 gameweeks still left to play so not too worried yet.

Remember it's a marathon not a sprint!


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a team but I wasn't able to join the league here. At a guess I'd probably be mid table to in with a chance of the European places.

I've recently made some glaring transfer/substitution errors.

I see John T is back.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

User Name said:


> I have a team but I wasn't able to join the league here. At a guess I'd probably be mid table to in with a chance of the European places.
> 
> I've recently made some glaring transfer/substitution errors.
> 
> *I see John T is back*.


not anymore


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

baggsy said:


> not anymore


Oooops! One goal wonder.

Any chance someone can post the UK muscle league table here?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

User Name said:


> Oooops! One goal wonder.
> 
> Any chance someone can post the UK muscle league table here?


Have you joined the league? i think you can still join the code is on page 1, and you will get added in next gameweek and you should start with however points your currently on


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

Here is the league table as it stands.

1 Incredible Bulkers Aaron Hallett 626

2 UNBEATABLE !! ZAHID ! 614

3 United's Spy Fong Pham 603

4 Winning tom wicks 588

5 BORO BOYS jason blake 581

6 Banzai Commandos Andy Warner 573

7 Mark's Mercenaries Mark Graham 568

8 The Apex Predators Donovan Wisdom 565

9 Wonky Wombles Jimmy Perry 563

10 Word of Mouth Joe Wood 561

11 Hand of Godfrey Jay Collins 558

12 LFF United Sy Wilkinson 557

13 Real Madyid Robert Cheetham 555

14 MarineDiscoDancers soi song 540

15 Inter MiGran Philip Scampoulas 540

16 Passerlona FC Darren Levy 540

17 SBo's Allstars Shane Borrett 537

18 Always Eating Stephen Holding 532

19 Havent Got a Kalou 3 Nipples 529

20 Carpe Diem Daniel Heathcock 529

21 PACEYS X1 ALEX PACE 524

22 Who r we jack army michael cox 521

23 lennys boys Antony newton 519

24 Fossmans Allstar XI Justin Foss 517

25 Rizzle Kicks Paul Beaton 516

26 Man_dem03 Liam Mcmanamon-Fowel 514

27 Super Palace Adam Hall 514

28 Orpington lions Dan Costin 513

29 All Natty's Andy Young 512

30 BUKKAKE FC David Hughes 510

31 [email protected] Her Donetsk Rob Corbett 507

31 Cheese Toasties Solid Snake 507

33 Jolo Joe O'Driscoll 501

34 CTurbinado Carlos Botto 496

35 Predators Tom Carless 492

36 Obi wan Kenobi Nil Chris Main 487

37 Bruiser Utd Matt Harvey 482

38 canon ball lee robs 481

39 Goosh Kev Strong 474

40 CHANGE NAME jordan mockett 470

41 Might Just Do It Alex Pisani 468

42 Heavens Eleven Thomas McCavigan 468

43 Dave666 Dave Taylor 467

44 top of the table jake lox 466

45 topbanana Danny Winter 462

46 TeamBazinga June Millward 461

47 Waynesidiotsfc Wayne Daniels 461

48 Kingdave Dale Kearns 457

49 FC Gash Robbie Stewart 454

50 Athletico Kebab Paul Hamill 447


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I am doing well


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

so am i 

Come at me b1tches


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Playing the long game!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i started off decent then its just gone downhill.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

im second only a matter of time before i get to first lads


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

baggsy said:


> Have you joined the league? i think you can still join the code is on page 1, and you will get added in next gameweek and you should start with however points your currently on


I tried at the start but it said 'code not valid', then I kind of forgot. Now it says 'league closed'.

Looking at the table here I'd be doing surprisingly better than I usually do; In 10th position.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Any update on the league table so I can see where my team would have been (would be)??? Cheers!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Balls, I'm 16th


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Right at the top end now


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

1st spot, my team name says it all


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dropped to 15th now but not a million miles away. Would have done better if I had remembered to make a few subs before this weeks games.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sitting in a comfortable 8th at the moment, but slowly climbing. Watch out when I play my wildcard!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> Sitting in a comfortable 8th at the moment, but slowly climbing. Watch out when I play my wildcard!


hold it for the monster GW down the line, a liittle in sighter for you gw29 ars v ever and ful v chels will most likely not have a game that week


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

That dirty cheating ****er Suarez has cost me, if I had kept my head and kept Michu captain I would have had well over 100 points last week.

He better get a couple tomorrow, the rat!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Zola said:


> That dirty cheating ****er Suarez has cost me, if I had kept my head and kept Michu captain I would have had well over 100 points last week.
> 
> He better get a couple tomorrow, the rat!


All the pool players messed everyone up, they better do something tomorrow though they have another chance, i want a rout suarez and sturridge both in the mix with a glen johnson cleanie


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

not getting my hopes up as they are useless. Swans are gonna puff them. What was I thinking lol.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

baggsy said:


> All the pool players messed everyone up, they better do something tomorrow though they have another chance, i want a rout suarez and sturridge both in the mix with a glen johnson cleanie


Not a bad shout for todays game!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

worked out good in the end lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I haven updated my team for so long I think I'm now bottom ha ha ha


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Season over as predicted, I won no real surprise to me I always finish with a high points score, just a shame no board sponsor's would give the winner something could have had a free bag of whey  ,

Guys who entered where did you finish?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Officially my worst ever FF season, 51st or something shyte like that! :lol:

To be fair my selection of players was based on not watching much football at all for the last three years, so I don't actually feel that miffed. Next year must do better


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

Finished 23rd in the end my lowest points score since 2009/2010.

Had a poor season and a lot of bad luck, everytime I transferred a player in they either got sent off, injured or just didn't play.

My team finally found some form in the last 5 weeks but it was too little too late.


----------

